# HCG 1070 6 weeks pregnant doctor worried



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi

I was told today that my HCG is 1070 I am 6 weeks pregnant and my doctor where I am my ivf is worried. I emailed my doctor at the fertility clinic and she did not tell me whether the result is too high or too low for 6 weeks. I emailed her tonight and I hope I might get an answer tomorrow. I know if I do not get an answer I will worry all weekend. I am 45 and I used my own eggs so I am worried that there is no baby or the baby is abnormal.

Can you tell me if 1070  U/L HCG is too high or too low for 6 weeks? What is normal HCG for 6 weeks? Is there a range?

I hope you can help me.
  
I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Kind Regards
Theatrefan


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi theatrefan 

As a midwife we are not usually involved at this early stage it would be early pregnancy departments and gynaecology nurses. 

However from reading it seems quoted levels are 1080-56,000 so u are only just under this. I wouldn't worry as one hcg reading on its own is not much use as there will always be people outside of normal ranges. Another reading is needed really as it is more about whether it doubles in 24-48hrs. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Kaze 1979

Thank you so much for answering me. 

I saw the range that you said on internet and I thought there may be some hope as I am just below it but when I asked my doctor she said I should be over 3000 hcg by now which really panicked me. She did not volunteer the information I asked her the straight question what should it be now? I think she did not intend to tell me as she probably thought it would panick me and I think she thinks I am a worrier which I am. I am really confused now between 1080 and 3000 which is correct?  I am unlucky  this happened on Friday as I have to go through the entire weekend not knowing. My doc advised that I take another hcg test on Monday which I will. 
How low does hcg need to drop to have a miscarriage?
If hcg is too low and progesterone is good can progesterone stop a miscarriage?
Is it a fact that not enough water makes hcg do down or is it a theory?
My hcg was 318 on October 6 so maybe that is why my doc expects over 3000 now?
Is it true it does not matter too much what number hcg is once it is doubling every 3 days around 6 weeks?
Some people start off lower than me but if it is doubling every 3 days it is usually fine?
I really appreciate the message you sent.

I hope to hear from you again and I hope I did not ask too many questions?

Kind Regards
Thearefan


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know why she would say it should be 3000 but this is not an area I am trained in. 

I don't know how long it would take to drop in a miscRriage but it wouldn't be increasing 

No progesterone wouldn't stop a miscarriage but can delay bleeding. 

Yes I think the doubling is more reflective of the pregnancy than the actual value. 

Kaz xxx


----------

